# O Scale Cardstock



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

This is an O scale structure using 110lb cardstock and the tutorial at:
http://myfavoritehobby.org/tutorials/gimp.html
Windows, doors, and siding can be cropped from ANY photograph and "painted" into plans.
TC


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

With a printer you can do anything. I use foam core and print on photographic paper for better results. I use Mod Podge to adhere it. It's all up to the imagination. Many sites have free images the hard work is sizing to scale for you to use. Feel free to show us how to do more.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks great. I'm a big fan of cardstock structures. Sometimes, the printed images look fully realistic, even at a nose-distance away! That "shingle" roof looks great.

Hey ... maybe add some shutters to those upper windows?

TJ


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, I usually use foam-core and photo paper (matte finish), and that usually turns out great, but I wanted to do an O scale structure with just paper and no reinforcing, for no other reason than 'just because'. I did use matte board (cardboard) for the roof and floor, but the walls are just cardstock. The climax of the operation was when I squeezed too hard and put a big dent in the wall, after I glued the last roof section on! After going through the typical panic attack, I removed the chimney cap and blew into the chimney like a balloon and the wall popped back out! Here is a project done with photo paper and Model Builder software.








I really like the G.I.M.P. method of acquiring windows, etc, and yes TJ, shutters would look good. I'm going online to look for some good examples. I talked to Mitch, the guy that did the tutorial at http://myfavoritehobby.org/tutorials/gimp.html and suggested one on scaling textures & windows, so look for that in the future. I went back through all of our plans to make sure they would work with G.I.M.P. I had to re-do some, but they should all work now.
TC


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat. I had to read up a bit on GIMP...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GIMP

Freeware, huh? Sounds versatile. Nice end results, that's for sure.

TJ


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

I think it's part of the Open-Source consortium, so development should always continue, and it should continue to be free. It just took MyFavoriteHobby.org to convert it into a good thing for us. It was meant just to be a free version of PhotoShop. In the meantime, I'm building up a collection of doors and windows, which I'll try to share with anyone interested.
TC


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

all the models look great ,question is how long do they last? 

moisture must play heck with them,just asking because I live in a very moist-wet, part of the US,and have stayed away from card stock accys. for this reason.........mike


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

*Moisture and Cardstock?*

Good question. I've been to Louisiana many times and noticed the humidity, but not sure how it would affect things. Some studies have shown that water vapor permeability in paper is dependent on the moisture content and not on the relative humidity. I think that a good test/benchmark would be how well books and other paper products stand up in your area. I picked up a few spray cans of "matte finish" fixative from a craft store. This is designed to spray onto pastel and charcoal artwork, This would likely seal up quite nicely, and also take the shine off the structure if done on a laser printer. We get around 80 inches of rainfall per year, so things get quite damp here, but I use the spray more for appearance, and only occasionally. If you wanted to be sure, I'd recommend using a spray finish just to be on the safe side. I like the 'flat' look better than the typical gloss of a laser printer too.

TC
ScaleModelPlans


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

*moisture and cardstock*

here, on those gloomy,gray,misty,ugly fogy days,news print and books do feel damp,unless we have the heater or a\c on to draw out the moisture, I guess as long as the glue held up ,and I coated them with an epoxy spray,in "no gloss"clear it should be ok,maybe I will try a small one at first for testing and if it does good,we are ok..................mike


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's a link to a free equipment shed using foil paper and a neat little device I got from a craft store for making metal siding. There's a link at the bottom of the page for N, HO, OO, and O scale plans. I'm planning on doing some more industrial buildings with this.

http://www.scalemodelplans.com/smp/tutorials/metal_siding.html

TC


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

*cardstock buildings*

Wow! thats looks great , I have a Michaels store near me,I'm gunna go get a crimper,or at least order one, thanks for the link........mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That corrugated roller tool is pretty cool. Convincing results.

I wonder if it does pasta, too?!?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Scrap bookers use it. They may show up on craigslist. I just borrow one that I married.


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

I haven't tried it on pasta yet, TJ, but all the more reason to get one's wife involved in scrap booking... more cool stuff to borrow! I've got some little scissors that cut a wavy, jagged edge. I'm going to try them on the lower edges of rows of shingle paper. I'll post some pictures when I do. (Now, as long as my wife doesn't notice all her stuff disappearing I'll be OK.
TC
ScaleModelPlans.com


----------

